

Bill Gates Uses 80-inch Touchscreen for Reddit AMA - seminatore
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Bill-Gates-Reddit-AMA-80-inch-tablet-Whiteboard,21037.html

======
J_Darnley
Is that the minimum size of display required to use Windows 8 effectively?

------
af3
What chef cooked him lunch that day?

